# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [A parrainer] Java, lapine réhabilitée de laboratoire

## White Rabbit

Son histoire
Java est une toute jeune lapine née en juillet 2021 et prise en charge par l'association début septembre 2021. Elle est issue d'un surplus de reproduction et n'a donc pas été utilisée en laboratoire. Elle découvre actuellement la vie de lapine de compagnie avec sa famille d'accueil Clémentine.





Son caractère
Timide à sa sortie de laboratoire, Java s'est rapprochée rapidement de l'humain, d'abord pour lui sentir les doigts puis pour accepter les câlins, qu'elle adore. Elle craquotte des dents sous les caresses.
C'est une miss très curieuse, qui n'hésite pas parfois à se faufiler dans des lieux improbables pour voir ce qu'il s'y passe, quitte à parfois devoir faire demi-tour en cas de cul-de-sac. Active, elle a déjà réussi à sauter hors de son enclos pour aller sur le divan.
Java semble s'adapter plutôt facilement et rapidement aux changements d'environnement et de famille d'accueil qu'elle a vécu depuis sa sortie de laboratoire.





_Si vous voulez aider White Rabbit à prendre soin de Java en attendant son adoption, vous pouvez la parrainer, en nous écrivant à parrainage@white-rabbit.org ou en remplissant le formulaire qui se trouve ici : formulaire de parrainage
Votre parrainage pourra servir à acheter des granulés, du foin, du matériel, ou à participer aux frais vétérinaires (antiparasitaire, vaccination, stérilisation...).


En tant que parrain vous pouvez également lui envoyer des jouets si vous le désirez.


Vous recevrez en échange des nouvelles et des photos de Java pendant toute la durée du parrainage, et serez informé en avant-première de son adoption!_

----------

